# MMMM MMMM..Good *Pictures*



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Well, Otis got his first big soup bone last night, and he LOVED it!! 

Here's him before he even got it- I caught him mid-lick!!









Enjoying it..









And enjoying it some more...









Here's the end, saying, "OK, I am happy now, mommy!!"


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Great pictures. I love the tongue. LOL I bet he enjoyed it. My dogs have been known to keep chewing until their gums are all bloody. They love to chew. He looks so satisfied in the last picture.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Is it me or is this dog growing rapidly in everynew pic!?lol,Otis my big matey you are the "dogs bollocks" as we say over here.


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Inga- I think he overworked his puppy jaw- I am sure in a few more months he will not let go until finished with it!! 

Pooch- I only tell his growth from looking at pics because I am with him all day every day, but everyone not with him 24/7 can tell a difference! whats a bullock??


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Im laughing out loud sugar daddy!,"dogs bollocks" is a dogs balls and for some strange reason its an old "east end" expression" for something really good.eg:that restaurants food was the "dogs bollocks"lmao


----------



## LMH (Jan 2, 2008)

LOL-I love the first pic. What a big ham he is. I love the sweet expressions on his face. I think bullocks is like saying -the sh!%-or something like that, am I wrong mr p?


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Correct LMH.ha ha,its strange we almost speak different languages,i need a translater up in here!lol


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

I just told Otis he is the dogs bollocks and he cocked his head and said something back- not sure what...guess it must have been some kind of MRPooch back talk to me or something!! ha ha Sorry pooch-I have learned so much about language from you in the past week or so...Thank you!! ROFLMAO!!!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Oh you two make me feel so old with all these young person sayings. LOL I can't keep up. LOL

Edit: You three make me feel old. LOL


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Hey Inga!! I can't keep up with pooch, here- I haven't figured out what language he speaks quite yet...hahaha


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

those pics are great! hehe...first one:: YUMMY MOMMY!! I would love smooching that big face all day.

I think bullocks sounds better than balls. I think im going to make it a new word for south mississippi


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

HA HA HA,lmfao.Back to the "sugar daddy himself" just looked at the pics again his feet are "massive" he's gna be a whole lot of dog!The proper "dogs bollocks"lol

Yanks:BOLLOCKS,pronounced BOR-LOCKS(said really fast so it rolls off the tounge).Digits mama,thats hillarious old cockney words finding there way right to the deep south,YEAH BABY!LOL


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

digits mama said:


> I would love smooching that big face all day.


Ha Ha- how'd you know that's what I spend my day doing??? His face speaks for itself, I guess...he's a mama's boy!!


----------



## Ella'sMom (Jul 23, 2007)

LOVE these pictures - the first one is my favorite!! I saved it! (I have many pics of Otis now - I think I am officially his godmother or something). SO CUTE!!!

By the way, I have learned a lot from Mr Pooch this week too. He is definitely keeping these threads interesting!


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

What an adorable "little" pup!

I probably watch more britcoms than sitcoms, so the slang isn't lost on me. And Bob's yer uncle.


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Ella'sMom said:


> (I have many pics of Otis now - I think I am officially his godmother or something).
> By the way, I have learned a lot from Mr Pooch this week too.


Sure, you can be his godmother!!! ha ha Mr. Pooch makes it too easy for him to be picked on..and we know he can't come after us for it because he is WAY too far away! ha ha Thanks for saving Otis pictures-you can just imagine what MY album of him looks like by now...gettin' pretty full! Later, Godmother!! haha


----------



## Max'sHuman (Oct 6, 2007)

OK I LOVE that first picture. Otis looks so cute, and almost like he's begging like a small puppy. I was tempted to save that one myself...


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Lorina said:


> What an adorable "little" pup!
> 
> I probably watch more britcoms than sitcoms, so the slang isn't lost on me. And Bob's yer uncle.


LMAO,how did ya know that one Lorina?That gave me a right "bubble bath"(laugh),sorry Otis off topic


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

pooch-its okay- you just keep me laughin and learnin, k?


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

There is Otis! He is seriously one handsome guy. I love that first picture!


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

He is getting so big!! I LOVE the first picture!! Reminds me of Uallis...LOL


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Wow, he is getting huge! I bet it would take Snoopy years to finish a soupbone.  I love that first pic, it looks like his tounge is going into his nose.


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Durbkat said:


> Wow, he is getting huge! I bet it would take Snoopy years to finish a soupbone.  I love that first pic, it looks like his tounge is going into his nose.


Durb-I NEVER thought a dog could grow this fast-it is truly amazing that with every picture I take he is bigger and bigger! 
Ha Ha-Snoopy would be a cheap date!!


----------



## Ella'sMom (Jul 23, 2007)

It's funny having a small dog now....it takes Ella an hour to eat a tiny milk bone. Bailey would inhale the box in 2 seconds flat. 
Otis is too cute because you can see that he is this big baby -reminds me of baby Huey.


----------

